# I need help with an image map please!



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't give out too much detail but my band just got endorsed by a company and one requirement they ask is to have a website so they can place their logo and a clickable link back to their page.

I asked if bandcamp would work fine and they said as long as their logo can be placed there....

So if anyone could please help me out in making the custom header with their clickable image... that would be awesome!


----------

